
German Jetpack Runs for Hours on Water - gibsonf1
http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,490426,00.html
======
RiderOfGiraffes
How can it have a range of 300km/185 miles when it's effectively tethered to
its water supply?

How can you call the water "fuel" when it's simply being used as a reaction
mass, and the energy supply is at the pump?

I could go on, but it seems singularly pointless. Cute toy, great fairground
ride, useless as a "jetpack".

